# 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?



## LyLa (10 Tháng ba 2013)

*Thích bóp bong bóng xốp
*Đây là trò chơi bóp những bong bóng bóng nhỏ nổi lên từ túi nylon mà người ta dùng để lót các mặt hàng dễ vỡ. Từng hàng bong bóng nổi nối tiếp nhau có sức hút ghê gớm luôn. Thích nhất là khi bóp vào những bong bóng nổ, từng tiếng kêu lách tách phát ra từ những bong bóng bị bóp vỡ nghe thật vui tai. Trò chơi này tuy đơn giản nhưng là một trong những trò “chuộng” để giết thời gian.







*Ghiền cào luôn tay
*Bạn còn nhớ thời kỳ có thẻ cào trong từng lốc sữa, từng gói mì ăn liền, từng bịch bánh snack… làm mưa làm gió trong giới trẻ Việt Nam? Những dòng chữ, con số nhỏ ẩn sau màng bạc trên từng tấm thẻ cào có một ma lực mãnh liệt, khiến giới trẻ hào hứng, cào luôn tay, không ngừng nghỉ.






*Cơn sốt nhắn tin không ngừng nghỉ
*Không cần nói nhiều thì ắt hẳn các bạn cũng hiểu rõ về cơn sốt này phải không? Thời buổi công nghệ thông tin bùng nổ, đa số giới trẻ ai cũng “dắt túi” một chiếc điện thoại để tiện cho việc liên lạc với bạn bè, người thân. Không chỉ đơn thuần dùng cho nghe - gọi, chiếc điện thoại còn là công cụ để tụi mình nhắn tin tán gẫu cùng hội bạn thân, hoặc là tỉ tê [url="https://timbanvn.com/forums/87/"]tâm sự[/url] với “gà bông”. Nhờ tính thuận tiện và rẻ tiền, SMS và MMS giống như lựa chọn hàng đầu của phần lớn giới trẻ chúng mình. Chúng ta không phải là kẻ nghiện điện thoại, chúng ta là người dùng thông thái, đúng không?






Sắp tới đây, lần đầu tiên tại Việt Nam xuất hiện một cơn sốt “lạ” có sức hấp dẫn đầy ma lực không thua kém gì bong bóng nổi, cào luôn tay, và nhắn tin không ngừng nghỉ. Cơn sốt mang tên Cào là ghiền, trúng liền tay này hứa hẹn sẽ đem lại nhiều bất ngờ và niềm vui cho các bạn trẻ trên khắp cả nước. Một tấm bảng cào khổng lồ nhất Việt Nam với 3000 mã thưởng đang chờ được các bạn trẻ cào và khám phá. Với hơn 1.500 phần quà với tổng giá trị rất lớn đang chờ đón các bạn.Ngày 10/3, từ 9h đến 21h, hãy cùng YoMost đến Nhà văn hóa Thanh Niên, số 4 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, quận 1, TP.HCM để trải nghiệm, tận hưởng niềm vui và ẵm giải thưởng với cơn sốt độc, lạ và hoành tráng..






Vô tình đọc được bài này trên Zing, thấy giống mình từ lúc nhỏ thì rất thích bóp bong bóng trong mấy thùng xốp như vầy, rồi mỗi lần lấy được thẻ cào trong các vật phẩm mua về là lại hí hoáy cào, lớn thì nghiện nhắn tin.. Ký ức ùa về nhiều ghê các bro ạh


----------



## xuxu (20 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?*

Nhớ mấy cái trò bóp bong bóng hồi nhỏ mình hay chơi gê :">


----------



## linking (27 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?*

Cái này hôm đó tui có đi nè, chương trình vui lắm ^^


----------



## blue (28 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?*

ủa? chương trình này hết rồi hả bạn???


----------



## LyLa (28 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?*



blue đã viết:


> ủa? chương trình này hết rồi hả bạn???



Chương trình vẫn còn mà bạn. Ngày 10/3 đó là event khởi động đó. Cơn sốt này mới vừa bắt đầu thôi à


----------



## blue (28 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?*



LyLa đã viết:


> Chương trình vẫn còn mà bạn. Ngày 10/3 đó là event khởi động đó. Cơn sốt này mới vừa bắt đầu thôi à



àh, vậy là cứ uống sữa là có thể cào đúng ko bạn?


----------



## domi (5 Tháng tư 2013)

*Trả lời: 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?*



blue đã viết:


> ủa? chương trình này hết rồi hả bạn???



Còn đó bạn, thẻ cào có trong mỗi lốc sữa đó ngen.
Tặng ban cái thể lệ nè


----------



## oxy (5 Tháng tư 2013)

*Trả lời: 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?*



blue đã viết:


> àh, vậy là cứ uống sữa là có thể cào đúng ko bạn?



Hình như là vậy, chắc nó bỏ thẻ cào trong lốc sữa đó


----------



## missu (5 Tháng tư 2013)

*Trả lời: 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?*



domi đã viết:


> Còn đó bạn, thẻ cào có trong mỗi lốc sữa đó ngen.
> Tặng ban cái thể lệ nè



Cào xong còn phải nhắn tin nữa hả? Nhiều khê dữ =="


----------



## lucas (5 Tháng tư 2013)

*Trả lời: 'Cơn sốt lạ' đổ bộ vào giới trẻ! Bạn đã từng như vậy?*

Mới thấy quảng cáo này trên TV nè


----------

